# BBQ Comp In FLA.  (Results Are In)



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2012)

OK all you Fl people, I just heard about another Comp coming up on March 3rd. This one is at the same place as the one for our local fair (Manatee County Fair Grounds) that a few of us did. The Cattlemans Association is putting it on. I just heard it by word of mouth today and asked him to get me more info. So when i hear from him I will post the info. Stay tuned


----------



## krallen (Feb 5, 2012)

Jck    Where are the fairgrounds at.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 5, 2012)

krallen said:


> Jck    Where are the fairgrounds at.



They are in Palmetto (Bradenton area). I should get the info tomorrow and I will post


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 6, 2012)

OK..  got the details..  3 categories (Chicken, Ribs, and Pulled Pork). $25 each one...  $300 for 1st, $200 for 2nd, and $100 for 3rd, per meat category. 

March 3rd at Manatee County Fairgrounds...  7AM     Turn in for chicken at 1pm, Ribs-2pm, PP-3pm

If anybody's interested in competing PM with your E mail addy and I will send the rules and entry forms. 

Edit...  first 25 entrys


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 5, 2012)

OK...  So we did this local BBQ Comp...






There were 8 teams in all... 3 different meat categories, Chicken, Ribs, and Pulled Pork... Our team consisted of 3 people, Bill did the ribs, Klint did the Pulled Pork, and I did chicken (beer can chicken)...  Bill placed 2nd for his ribs and I placed 2nd with my chicken... Payout was $300 for 1st.. $200 for 2nd... and $100 for 3rd...  Sorry I didn't get many pictures of the meat..  but here's a few of the teams and such...

  We had a blast and will do it again...  

   Bill's ribs






Our Team Pit






Some of the Competition





















And now for the judging ...

  The Judges (3 of 4)











The Three Amigos (left to right) Me (Keith), Bill, and Klint






  Thanks for looking y'all


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the great showing


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Scar..  I almost forgot...  here's the score cards for my chicken


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad it worked out for ya Keith, Great Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll bet you get 1st at the next one


----------



## dougmays (Mar 5, 2012)

awesome job keith and bill!

were those pretty ladies a cooking team???


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! Great job guys!


----------



## alelover (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice work guys. Those are great scores. Kinda similar to beer scoring.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 6, 2012)

dougmays said:


> awesome job keith and bill!
> 
> were those pretty ladies a cooking team???



Yes Doug.. they were..  I think their grandfather was tending the fire for them


Thanks y'all for the comments...


----------

